
The Great CEO Within (Formerly: Founder to CEO) - jaoued
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ZJZbv4J6FZ8Dnb0JuMhJxTnwl-dwqx5xl0s65DE3wO8/preview#heading=h.pdmqf3646hgt
======
rkraaijenhagen
Thanks, but it's a repost. Here's the original thread, with more comments;
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17446839](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17446839)

------
msaharia
What's new apart from the title?

